# Looking for teacup or small toy for Grandma



## PoodleforGramma (Mar 23, 2020)

Prefer F, cream white but open to other colors. Pet only. Companion. She's home all day. Very loving home. If you are a breeder, please contact. thank you


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

You may want to post what area of the country you are in. This will help us direct you to breeders closer to you. Here is a smattering of toy breeders: Ash's Mystical (NV), Rainbow (UT), Rodell (CT), Amity (MN), Allegros (TX).


----------



## PoodleforGramma (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you for the guidance! Mom is in Florida. I am in NY.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Please don't specifically look for "teacup" sized tpoos. They are very tiny and often frail and I suspect for many older folks potentially a tripping hazard. Even an oversized toy is still a pretty small dog. I would also rank temperament as the highest priority over color and such. You may even want to look for a show prospect that went oversize. No housebreaking to be done and a good sense of personality well developed.


----------



## PoodleforGramma (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you! I'm learning. I realized last night that according to breed specs, there is no such thing as "teacup," my apologies. I absolutely rank temperament above all. I am a big believer on the "right match". Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh and since you are in New York, check out Rodell's toy poodles in Connecticut. He produces beautiful tpoos. Refer to twyla's posts about her boy Leonard.


----------



## PoodleforGramma (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm on their site now! thank you


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

You could also look for miniature poodles as they will sometimes have a "too small" puppy or dog.


----------



## PoodleforGramma (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you Michigan Gal. I have yet to find any legitimate breeders. Any recommendations?


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I am getting a puppy from Logos in Michigan. But, kind of expensive, about $3,000


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I look forward to hearing more about your puppy someday, MG. I admire Logos poodles.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rodell's is a reputable breeder in Connecticut.
Rod Connors is well known show breeder, he does all the appropriate testing. 
Leonard now








When I picked him up Dec 2017








Len is super healthy, super sweet, 6 1/4 pounds and 10 1/2 ~11 inches tall.


----------



## PoodleforGramma (Mar 23, 2020)

Michigan Gal said:


> I am getting a puppy from Logos in Michigan. But, kind of expensive, about $3,000


Thank you. I'll take a look. Quality puppies are expensive so okay with that. We just want temperament. thanks again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

PoodleforGramma said:


> Thank you. I'll take a look. Quality puppies are expensive so okay with that. We just want temperament. thanks again.


My sweet wonderful puppy Beatrice who is now almost 6yrs old I bought for her temperament for $750 has now cost me $16k,
$8K for her knee repairs
$2k for her kidney disease diagnosis
and $6K for her cancer surgery and diagnosis
me personally I'd save and pay up front instead of paying and paying later. I paid $2500 for Leonard and he is very healthy.
You might get lucky, so I wish you well in your search.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to you!

I'm seconding or thirding the suggestion to consider the initial purchase price an investment in health and temperament. It's like insurance, to help ensure a healthy and well adjusted pup.

I keep some info handy for folks starting searches.

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines and breed to better them.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them. There really is no such thing as "pet quality", there's well bred and not so well bred. AKC registry just means purebred, it doesn't mean they're all show dogs .

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing such as eyes, hips
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

and some links to find conscientious breeders









Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


Find poodle contacts in your area. DisclamerPCA does not itself sell Poodle puppies, Toy Poodle puppies, Miniature Poodle puppies, or Standard Poodle puppies. PCA does not offer puppies for sale at any time. PCA instead offers Breeder Referral to link prospective Poodle puppy buyers and... Read more




poodleclubofamerica.org




This link should get you to pages which direct you to folks within PCA who can help with breeder referrals for your desired area.









Poodle Puppies For Sale - AKC PuppyFinder


Find Poodle Puppies and Breeders in your area and helpful Poodle information. All Poodle found here are from AKC-Registered parents.




marketplace.akc.org




These are AKC registered breeders but review their websites thoroughly. Look for OFA, CHIC health testing info in the site. If not on the website, ask the breeder to provide all health testing results and links (this will be on the dam and sire fyi). In fact, do that with any breeder you make contact with. A quality breeder will not hesitate to show the health documentation.



"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!


"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!
All the breeders listed here are required to do appropriate health testing in order to list on that site.









Litters From Health Tested Poodles | Facebook


ANSWER ALL 3 QUESTIONS TO JOIN!!! PLEASE note we do *not* allow advertisement for litters that do not meet and *PASS* CHIC minimum testing. Of course the more testing the better. *Things not...




www.facebook.com




Breeders here all do appropriate health testing.






Poodle Breeders - Standard, Miniature and Toy Poodle puppies


Standard, Miniature and Toy poodle puppies and adults for sale. Featuring health conscious poodle breeders in the USA and Canada. Many beautiful photos and information about available puppies.




www.poodlebreeders.com




Another site with multiple breeders listed. Use the same caution.

Most of us aren't breeders and don't have poodles for the purpose of showing, they are our loving companions. We are grateful tho to the breeders who believe in their dogs and literally invest the time and spend the money to train, compete, show and health test their dogs without thought of profit, so we can have our healthy and well bred pets.

There is a sub forum Poodle Breeder Directory where you can find or start discussions of breeders recommended, and some, not so much. They're listed at the top of Poodle Talk.

If you use the Search at the top of any page, use Advanced search for breeders in your area.
Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.

Wishing you the best of luck in your search. Stay in touch and keep asking questions!


----------



## Karen M (Sep 26, 2010)

When looking for a breeder, a really easy way to find the ones who take things seriously is the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. https://www.ofa.org/
If a breeder doesn't list there, I would not buy from them, whether poodle or golden retriever or whatever.
Check it out - if you have questions, many on this forum know more about it than I do.
I can also recommend the breeder that I bought my mini from, Eva Mitchell, kennel name Dreem. She also breeds toys. She is like godmother to any puppy she brings into the world! Her poodles will most likely look black but from what I learned that seems to be the genetic default color in poodles, which has advantages.
You really want a breeder that is breeding for health and temperament, not color.
And finally, it's often necessary to go out of your area to find the right breeder, and considering the lifespan of the animall, a day or two for a trip like that isn't unreasonable. I traveled out of state for my puppy and am so glad!
For a good breeder, you will probably need to get on their waiting list. Litters for toys are small, often just two, compared to standard poodle where 6 or more is typical. So the wait might be a bit longer, but hang in there! So much better to find the right dog than the first dog.


----------



## Karen M (Sep 26, 2010)

see this story -- and see if she is in Florida now: Meet Delaware Dog Breeder Joan Scott - The Hunt Magazine


----------

